# Bedspace accomodation in international city



## aleksa (Feb 16, 2012)

hi i need ACCOMODATION IN INTERNATIONAL CITY. ANYONE CAN HELP AND CAN PROVIDE ME BEDSPACE??

KINDLY Call my number if you have /removed


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I dont think your allowed to give out your number in this forum... I mean your gonna start getting prank calls now.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Go to Dubizzle.com


----------

